

Ask HN: Is it worth taking this MITx course? - bigdatanomad

I have been working on Big Data analytics for the past 2 years. I would like to know if HN has any feedback and or comments on MITx&#x27;s course &quot;Tackling the Challenges of Big Data&quot;. The cost of the course is $540.<p>Link for the course page with course outline and more details here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mitprofessionalx.mit.edu&#x2F;courses&#x2F;course-v1:MITProfessionalX+6.BDx+4T2015&#x2F;about<p>Considering that the course costs good amount of bucks [I am not from US; and as such taking this course would hit me a bit hard], I would like to know if anyone here on HN have taken this course and if yes, would you suggest others to take this?<p>Thanks!<p>Please note that this is not change of jobs or anything, but for improving my knowledge and getting a better perspective of Big Data from the leaders and pioneers in the area.
======
arturopg
Honestly, I believe that it would be a waste.

You claim to have two years of experience. If you look at the course outline
there is nothing you can't learn on your own. Sure, it is not specific, but
the tangents you will take on your own will give you much more breadth about
the subject.

The biggest advantage of the course is they trimmed the fat for you, and
studying on your own might take you longer. If you are short on time, it might
be useful.

The other aspect is the networking. That is always extremely hard to judge.
Most of the time it is useless. However, if you are looking for someone whose
profile fits with the type of person that would take this course, then you are
more likely to get value out of this.

Professors are usually easy to reach for questions, and it is easy to find
communities of people you can explore the subject with.

Save the bucks.

NB: Just my opinion. I did not take the course. I shortly considered to take
it, but decided not to.

------
dantoomey
Surprised there is a cost, most of the edx courses are free.

I know the school is backing this as a big initiative, so likely the quality
level is pretty high.

Might also look at coursera.

------
ephemer1c
Splunk offers free online training.

